# puppy suddenly started growling and barking at other dogs on walks



## mjssta (Jun 2, 2011)

Our 5 month old havanese puppy Watson (a Female) has suddenly started growling and barking at other dogs on our walks. She never did this before. Do I need to socialize her even more? I send her to doggy daycare and she gets along really well with our older Havanese (7 years old Female) dog. Help.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would ask at the day care whether they've noticed any change in her with the other dogs. Perhaps something happened there to sensitize her to other dogs. Other than that, we'll have to wait for some of the other members to weigh in. I know several of them are dealing with (or have dealt with) issues like this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mjssta said:


> Our 5 month old havanese puppy Watson (a Female) has suddenly started growling and barking at other dogs on our walks. She never did this before. Do I need to socialize her even more? I send her to doggy daycare and she gets along really well with our older Havanese (7 years old Female) dog. Help.


It's not uncommon for dogs who play very nicely off-leash to show signs of aggression on leash. I would either find some classes where you can work with her on leash around other dogs, or else find a trainer to help you with this privately. At her age, it should be pretty easy to turn things around, but this can get worse and worse if you ignore it.


----------



## mjssta (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks! I talked to trainer and he thinks that she is showing fear aggression. He taking her out and about to create some positive associations. I'll also enroll her in some classes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine did the same thing starting at about that age. I tried various things had three different trainers giving me suggestions. The last person said Zoey was protecting me and that she needed to learn that I'm the boss and she does not need to protect me. She taught me to hold her head down to the ground wait tell she relaxes and let go and walk away. You don't even need to use words. It took about ten times doing that. We spent three days at a show last week she didn't bark or growl at any of the dogs. We still have a problem when people walk by our house I need to work harder at fixing that problem.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't believe in coercive or "dominance" type training methods. I'm sure Dave can give you some articles on why it's not a good idea.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi, the method you're describing is not teaching the dog anything other than to dislike you. Forget being the boss type attitudes. Dogs need leadership not harsh punishment. You may think this is not harsh the method of holding the dog down, but it's next in line to the alpha roll. Here is an article on the use of punishment . Please read it. http://www.legacycanine.com/documents/PunishmentAVASAB.pdf When you get to this site click the down arrow ,because page one shows black. Then click up arrow to go to page one.


----------

